# Skin turning black & losing hair



## asummerer (Apr 6, 2012)

I am new to this site and was hoping I could get an answer to a question I have regarding my pitbull. His skin is starting to turn black and he is losing hair in these areas. What could be causing this and what do I need to do?
Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post a picture? and what areas is he losing the fur in? not sure why it would be turning black , is he itching at all? any new things, food, bedding, laundry soap, shampoos? does the skin look ok is there any swelling, bumps, open wounds? could be many things from allergy related to mange . if any discomfort I would go in and get a skin scrape done by your vet. If you want to try giving him benadryl see if that helps, if it does its allergy related. I would give him a bath right now with dawn dish soap and make sure you rinse well. It will help remove any allergens from him. Have you used any topical flea treatments on him recently? Really just playing a guessing game , pictures will deff help though see exactly what is going on. What do you feed him ?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sucks but like Angel said its all guesses, pictures would totally help. Where is the hair loss is it concentrated around eyes, ears, neck/head and pits? How old is your pup? The skin turning black MIGHT be because your pup is getting older. When my boy get's a cut or something on his "pink" skin it always heals back black, lol. Not sure why.... So the loss and pigment change might not be related


----------



## asummerer (Apr 6, 2012)

*Pictures*

Thank you for your response. I have attached a few pics. The pics don't really show the black skin. It makes it look pink. The hair loss is on his tail and a little around his ears. There is no discomfort, no itching and no changes is anything we have been doing to/feeding him. This a rescue dog whom had parvo when we found him. The hospital was guessing by his gums that he is about three years old. Anything you can share with us would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

you should see your vet.
but i think it can be 2 possibilities. darkening of the skin is usually a sign of thyroid problems. and this might be the most likely issue because your dog looks a little overweight. higher body fat is also linked to thyroid problems.
or you might be dealing with a fungus/yeast infection due to lowered immune system.
your vet or someone else more knowledgeable than me can help you with treatment.
good luck.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Its hard to see on some pictures I must not be looking right lol. the tail looks like he is running it has he been wormed recently? wouldnt hurt to have a vet check it out I dont really see anything bad though that would suggest an emergency trip. Is he due for anything soon? could bring it up at the next visit if it isnt to far off. I would try bathing in dawn and removing anything from his coat that could be bothering him. Have you checked for fleas?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Common spot for skin issues. There is a gland in that location of the tail, which sometimes gets plugged up. Usually issues in that location are referred to as stud tail. Skin darkening like that can be thyroid or can be caused by long term, untreated infections/irritations. Has your vet taken a look at it.


----------



## asummerer (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments. I really appreciate them. Also, what kind of dog food would you recommend for a pit?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There are some great threads on food if you use the search at the top and type in food rate chart it should come up. We have fed orijen and acana here I highly recommend those we have seen great results. I hear TOTW and blue buffalo wilderness have some high recommendations too. Whatever you get dont get large breed formula this isnt a large breed.


----------



## Maryni08 (Jul 8, 2021)

angelbaby said:


> can you post a picture? and what areas is he losing the fur in? not sure why it would be turning black , is he itching at all? any new things, food, bedding, laundry soap, shampoos? does the skin look ok is there any swelling, bumps, open wounds? could be many things from allergy related to mange . if any discomfort I would go in and get a skin scrape done by your vet. If you want to try giving him benadryl see if that helps, if it does its allergy related. I would give him a bath right now with dawn dish soap and make sure you rinse well. It will help remove any allergens from him. Have you used any topical flea treatments on him recently? Really just playing a guessing game , pictures will deff help though see exactly what is going on. What do you feed him ?


----------



## Maryni08 (Jul 8, 2021)

Our blue is doing the same its on both of her back legs i feel hair but it looks wet but its not i will post pics if anyone can tell us what it is we would appreciate it .its like this on both side an her back


----------

